# Why does the Right Demonize sustainable Energy ?



## hauke (Aug 15, 2016)

I do not understand the rights position on energy.

Coal Oil Gas are fossile fuels which will be gone onces used.

they are intermidiate  energy scources on the way to sustainable energy.

energy has to be infinite to be sustainable.

the only scource known to men which is close to infinite is fusion energy.

and lucky us we got a giant fusion powerplant for FREE ! the sun.

so using the energy of this powerplant is the only way we can have a sustainable high energy high tech society.

yet the right fights against this.

the right wants to use unsustainable energy scources.

which allso are  bad for earths enviroment.

why ?

god said we should be gardeners.

no gardener would spew diesel fumes on his flowerbeds.


----------



## william the wie (Aug 15, 2016)

hauke said:


> I do not understand the rights position on energy.
> 
> Coal Oil Gas are fossile fuels which will be gone onces used.
> 
> ...



Within the useful lifetime of the planet natural gas is sustainable being created by decomposition.

Novae and blackholes are evidence that fusion is not infinite.. 

You might want to learn some basic high school science.


----------



## whoisit (Aug 15, 2016)

Why does the left kill their own and bring in more breeders to totally support and use up natural or energy wasting resources? 

" iiberalism is A Mental Disorder " M.Savage


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 15, 2016)

keeping loading your oil in your unsafe rail cars and shut the fuck up


----------



## hauke (Aug 15, 2016)

whoisit said:


> Why does the left kill their own and bring in more breeders to totally support and use up natural or energy wasting resources?
> 
> " iiberalism is A Mental Disorder " M.Savage


your post has  0 relevance to the posted theme, go fuck yourself and be happy


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 15, 2016)

hauke said:


> I do not understand the rights position on energy.
> 
> Coal Oil Gas are fossile fuels which will be gone onces used.
> 
> ...




Still upset Germany is turning against green energy?


----------



## hauke (Aug 15, 2016)

omfg i only get an answer from people so crazy they should get some medizine.

natural gas does not get created sufficently by decomposition  to replace fossile natural gas which has been created in the last 160 million years, learn geology.

who cares about liberals, i don t you do create a new topic get the fuck out of here.

i did mention that fusion power is not infinite, but considering that its asumed that the sun will work unchanging for the next 2 billion yeras, its pretty close to infinite for me.and after 2 billion years the sun will still be producing fusion power for the next 4 billion years. against 1000 years for all fossile fuel combined .. fuck ypurselfs go to another thread


----------



## hauke (Aug 15, 2016)

william the wie said:


> hauke said:
> 
> 
> > I do not understand the rights position on energy.
> ...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 15, 2016)

hauke said:


> omfg i only get an answer from people so crazy they should get some medizine.
> 
> natural gas does not get created sufficently by decomposition  to replace fossile natural gas which has been created in the last 160 million years, learn geology.
> 
> ...



*Coal Oil Gas are fossile fuels which will be gone onces used.*

You can't even be honest in your OP, fossil fuels are a renewable energy source, in 50 million years or so the will be filling up cars with petro made of you.


----------



## the_human_being (Aug 15, 2016)

Probably because it is not yet a viable solution. When you recharge that electric car you paid a bundle for, the electricity to recharge it was probably generated from a fossil fuel burning power plant. President Obama flies to all his global warming meetings on an aircraft that burns jet fuel measured in pounds. He leaves a hellova carbon footprint. But he just smiles. There is no solar energy or wind energy system yet developed that can fly an airplane of do any heavy work.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 15, 2016)

Why does the Right Demonize sustainable Energy ? 

Because the Kochs tell them to.  And they like being given orders.
I really cannot explain the second part of that though.



william the wie said:


> hauke said:
> 
> 
> > I do not understand the rights position on energy.
> ...



You might want to note that you didn't address the topic at all.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 15, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> Probably because it is not yet a viable solution.



Whether that's the case or not, it's no reason to demonize the entire approach.  That's just stupid.




the_human_being said:


> When you recharge that electric car you paid a bundle for, the electricity to recharge it was probably generated from a fossil fuel burning power plant. President Obama flies to all his global warming meetings on an aircraft that burns jet fuel measured in pounds. He leaves a hellova carbon footprint. But he just smiles. There is no solar energy or wind energy system yet developed that can fly an airplane of do any heavy work.



"Probably" huh.
Air Force One, and every other jet, already did all that for decades with no environmental balance.  Is not _some_ balance better than _no_ balance?

Basically there's a certain contingent who contribute absolutely nothing except to sit on their hands and mumble, "that'll never work".  Such people are wankers and wastes of human protoplasm.


----------



## the_human_being (Aug 15, 2016)

Pogo said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Probably because it is not yet a viable solution.
> ...



What's stupid about it is giving tax money to companies who filed bankruptcy as soon as they got the money. Remember Obama's Splenda and the others?  That kind of corruption is what turned the Right"s stomach.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 15, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Why does the Right Demonize sustainable Energy ?
> 
> Because the Kochs tell them to.  And they like being given orders.
> I really cannot explain the second part of that though.
> ...




The Koch brothers?

What do you have snail mail and didn't read your New democrap talking points?

Koch came out a few months ago agreeing with your cult.


----------



## hauke (Aug 15, 2016)

ok i think coal oil gas where great recources to easily produce energy, so we could quickly produce machines capable of producing sustainable energy.

somehow some individiuals without any morals goto profit , and now the whole human race is fucked


----------



## the_human_being (Aug 15, 2016)

Pogo said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Probably because it is not yet a viable solution.
> ...



Well, tell us what is actually producing enough electricity to actually pay for itself. Put it up here. Wind turbines actually have been proven to cost more in their upkeep than what is gained from the electricity they produce.


----------



## hauke (Aug 15, 2016)

question if everybody profiting more then 1 million $ a year from fossile fuels got killed in 1 day, would the human race have a better future ?


----------



## the_human_being (Aug 15, 2016)

hauke said:


> ok i think coal oil gas where great recources to easily produce energy, so we could quickly produce machines capable of producing sustainable energy.
> 
> somehow some individiuals without any morals goto profit , and now the whole human race is fucked



Coal and gas are. It is estimated that we have some 500 years of coal reserves. Hillary and Obama want to shut down all plants that use coal.


----------



## hauke (Aug 15, 2016)

the problem isnt the recource in coal oil gas, methanehydrate or others.

the problem is where the products go.

if we build desalinationplants and forested the deserts, all this co2 would turn into wood and life,no problem, instead we destory the forests.
dumb dumber totaly idiotic

imagine all the co2 a Sahara desert filled with trees could absorb

we would need to burn coal to make enough co2


----------



## Pogo (Aug 15, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Why does the Right Demonize sustainable Energy ?
> ...



Yyyyeah uhhhh I don't have a "cult".  I have a "coat" but that's for cold weather.  Nor do I have any "talking points".


----------



## hauke (Aug 15, 2016)

lets build a rainforest in the sahara

lets build paradise of humanity in the sahara.

its a vast empty space, if we build therre we don t kill anything.

perfect space for builduing,  solar energy, check, silicium check, water, check, atlantic mediteranian and red sea


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 15, 2016)

Pogo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Still didn't find your new talking points?


Charles Koch Admits Climate Change is Real


----------



## hauke (Aug 15, 2016)

i own a house i don t own a coal mine, i want cheap solar collectors so i can produce my own energy cheap

if the solar collectors are cheap enough i can even fuel my car, cheap

cause i don t own an oil well either


----------



## Pogo (Aug 15, 2016)

I figure these demonizers are exactly the same people who approach a trash can and a recycle can side by side, and deliberately use the wrong one.

Only a psychologist could address why they do so though.


----------



## Markle (Aug 17, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> Probably because it is not yet a viable solution. When you recharge that electric car you paid a bundle for, the electricity to recharge it was probably generated from a fossil fuel burning power plant. President Obama flies to all his global warming meetings on an aircraft that burns jet fuel measured in pounds. He leaves a hellova carbon footprint. But he just smiles. There is no solar energy or wind energy system yet developed that can fly an airplane of do any heavy work.





the_human_being said:


> Probably because it is not yet a viable solution. When you recharge that electric car you paid a bundle for, the electricity to recharge it was probably generated from a fossil fuel burning power plant. President Obama flies to all his global warming meetings on an aircraft that burns jet fuel measured in pounds. He leaves a hellova carbon footprint. But he just smiles. There is no solar energy or wind energy system yet developed that can fly an airplane of do any heavy work.


----------



## Markle (Aug 17, 2016)

hauke said:


> the problem isnt the recource in coal oil gas, methanehydrate or others.
> 
> the problem is where the products go.
> 
> ...



Any and all green plants, trees, bushes, grass all produce CO2 all night.


----------



## Markle (Aug 17, 2016)

It is a lie to say that the right demonizes sustainable energy.  Flat out lie.

Republicans and Conservatives DEMONIZE the wasteful spending on energy sources that cost more than they can produce.  Some cities and municipalities are finally starting to decrease and eliminate the subsidies paid to homeowners who install highly expensive solar panels anticipating other taxpayers to subsidize them forever.

IF, the type of production had reached the point of being profitable, no government subsidy would be necessary.  As it is, wind farms are either lying in ruins or killing birds by the thousands as the EPA and other environmental organizations look the other way.

When alternative forms of energy become profitable, they will take over for other forms.  Just like with cell phones, plasma TV's and thousands of other items.


----------



## hauke (Aug 19, 2016)

Any and all green plants, trees, bushes, grass all produce CO2 all night.[/QUOTE]

yes plants produce co2 at night, but the reduce co2 daytime about 10 times as much turning it into sugar and celluse


----------



## Correll (Aug 19, 2016)

hauke said:


> I do not understand the rights position on energy.
> 
> Coal Oil Gas are fossile fuels which will be gone onces used.
> 
> ...




1. It does not matter that fossil fuels are "gone once used". We need them NOW, and they are doing job NOW and for the foreseeable future.

2. Sustainable is a buzz word with no inherent value.

3. God?! God is against fossil fuel?! LOL!!!


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 19, 2016)

hauke said:


> I do not understand the rights position on energy.
> 
> Coal Oil Gas are fossile fuels which will be gone onces used.
> 
> ...



Any change for them is terrifying, these are people desperately need stable ground to stand on. They and their congressmen raised holly hell over the incandescent light bulb being phased out. A f#$king light bulb! They have to be dragged kicking and screaming like taking a five year old to the dentist into anything new.


----------



## Correll (Aug 19, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> hauke said:
> 
> 
> > I do not understand the rights position on energy.
> ...




Your response is nothing but partisan blather.

NOt all change is good.

Moving to "sustainable energy" before it is ready would lead to a serous drop in quality of life for the American people.

That would be bad.



Deporting 11 million illegals would be a CHANGE.

I'm not afraid of that. Are you?


----------



## hauke (Aug 19, 2016)

wtf is deporting goto do with energy ? 

are you just insane ?


----------



## Correll (Aug 19, 2016)

hauke said:


> wtf is deporting goto do with energy ?
> 
> are you just insane ?




It was obviously in response to Issac's claim that Conservatives are just in general  "afraid of change".


----------



## hauke (Aug 19, 2016)

ok you just proved your insane, please leave the debate, its about energy


----------



## Correll (Aug 19, 2016)

hauke said:


> ok you just proved your insane, please leave the debate, its about energy




Responding to a general insult directed at conservatives is hardly evidence of insanity, even if the answer is a little off topic.

Try to be less of a dick.

I made a serious and honest on topic reply to your OP which you have ignored.


----------



## Markle (Aug 21, 2016)

bear513 said:


> hauke said:
> 
> 
> > I do not understand the rights position on energy.
> ...



Australia too.


----------



## hauke (Aug 23, 2016)

at corell, conservatives arent afraid of change, destroying the forests in the amazonas is change, it changes a whole continent.#
conservatives are afraid that they can t keep making money, thats the only thing conservatives are afraid off, that they can t keep fucking earth to get rich


----------



## Correll (Aug 23, 2016)

hauke said:


> at corell, conservatives arent afraid of change, destroying the forests in the amazonas is change, it changes a whole continent.#
> conservatives are afraid that they can t keep making money, thats the only thing conservatives are afraid off, that they can t keep fucking earth to get rich




Alternative energy is not ready to replace fossil fuels.


Everything else is you talking crazy.


----------



## hauke (Aug 23, 2016)

you just say something wheres your prove ?

hard numbers no sweet talk


----------



## Correll (Aug 23, 2016)

hauke said:


> you just say something wheres your prove ?
> 
> hard numbers no sweet talk




Sure. THis took me nearly 10 seconds to find.

Cost of electricity by source - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 9, 2016)

Projected LCOE in the U.S. by 2020 (as of 2015)
*Power generating technology* *Minimum* *Average* *Maximum*
Geothermal 43.8 47.8 52.1
Wind Onshore 65.6 73.6 81.6 
Offshore 169.5 196.9 269.8
Natural Gas-fired Conventional Combined Cycle 70.4 75.2 85.5
Advanced Combined Cycle 68.6 72.6 81.7
Advanced CC with CCS 93.3 100.2 110.8
Conventional Combustion Turbine 107.3 141.5 156.4
Advanced Combustion Turbine 94.6 113.5 126.8
Hydro 69.3 83.5 107.2
Coal Conventional Coal 87.1 95.1 119.0 
IGCC (Integrated Coal-Gasification Combined Cycle) 106.1 115.7 136.1
IGCC with CCS 132.9 144.4 160.4
Advanced Nuclear 91.8 95.2 101.0 
Biomass 90.0 100.5 117.4
Solar Photovoltaic 97.8 125.3 193.3 
Concentrated Solar Power 174.4 239.7 382.5
The electricity sources which had the most decrease in estimated costs over the period 2010 to 2016 were solar photovoltaic (down 79%), onshore wind (down 57%) and conventional natural gas combined cycle (down 30%).

Cost of electricity by source - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Why yes, let us look at that site. Amazing, geothermal is the cheapest, followed by wind. Conventional coal, that is, dirty coal, is more expensive than either wind or geothermal. And less polluting forms of coal are all more expensive than photovoltaic solar are. And that form of generation is rapidly declining in price. 

Your own site gives lie to your claims.*


----------



## hauke (Sep 12, 2016)

question :
why does the right not like
that individuals can produce energy ?

i thought the GOP was for individual rights

like the right to produce energy


----------

